# Does Uber cover my car damage?



## Hakob

Hello everyone.

Please help, Need some advice.
I got into an accident where rider opened the door without checking the cars coming from back, and the bus hit my door. To his luck, nothing happen to him, only my door is messed up, and some scratches on the bus.

My question on is what gonna happen with my car, and the bus? Who is going to cover it?


----------



## KevinW

Without telling your insurance about your driving for Uber, your insurance will cover it. If you mention anything about the Uber, your insurance will deny your claim and terminate your insurance instantly. Due to the fact that you were in step one, Uber will not cover it so please make sure to claim it to your insurance company absolutely without mentioning anything about the Uber. All insurance companies think that the ridesharing is commercial.


----------



## Hakob

I have told Uber about the accident, and also gave Uber insurance info to the bus driver and not my personal one. 
Is it possible that Uber Insurance or the bus company will find out about my personal insurance and tell them everything?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Hakob said:


> I have told Uber about the accident, and also gave Uber insurance info to the bus driver and not my personal one.
> Is it possible that Uber Insurance or the bus company will find out about my personal insurance and tell them everything?


If there was an accident report your insurance company will find out about it.

Keep us posted on how Uber's insurance works out. We seldom hear back from drivers who get in accidents for some odd reason.


----------



## observer

KevinW said:


> Without telling your insurance about your driving for Uber, your insurance will cover it. If you mention anything about the Uber, your insurance will deny your claim and terminate your insurance instantly. Due to the fact that you were in step one, Uber will not cover it so please make sure to claim it to your insurance company absolutely without mentioning anything about the Uber. All insurance companies think that the ridesharing is commercial.


And why should his personal insurance pay? Please explain


----------



## lu181

can you put up insurance info so we can have in case. How did you contact uber and how quickly did they respond. I would rather have the info before and accident than have to wait for emails from uber. I dont understand why they cant have a number we can call solely for accidents. 
And sorry to say but you were better off not mentioning to any insurance if the damage is less than a grand. You will have to fork over a grand before uber ins pays anything and that is only if you had collision coverage if you just have basic coverage no one will pay its all on you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Driver's just damn lucky pax didn't have an arm ripped off or worse.

Reminder: Driver always sights first for rear traffic conditions prior to and during street side exits accompanied by stern warnings to pax exiting or entering street side if required, and if drunk, not allowed on that side at all.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Hakob said:


> I have told Uber about the accident, and also gave Uber insurance info to the bus driver and not my personal one.
> Is it possible that Uber Insurance or the bus company will find out about my personal insurance and tell them everything?


When your personal insurance cancels you head on over to Metromile.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Driver's just damn lucky pax didn't have an arm ripped off or worse.
> 
> Reminder: Driver always sights first for rear traffic conditions prior to and during street side exits accompanied by stern warnings to pax exiting or entering street side if required, and if drunk, not allowed on that side at all.


You should never allow anyone to sit behind you. It's unsafe for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> You should never allow anyone to sit behind you. It's unsafe for you.


Most of the time not but unavoidable. Start hauling 7 drunk 20 sumthins at a time and you learn how to ride herd in a hurry if you don't want to get somebody killed.


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> You should never allow anyone to sit behind you. It's unsafe for you.


Now I am not that paranoid right now to worry about that. However there has been other advice around here that I took to heart only after experiencing what was warned about. Such as letting that 7th rider in an XL in with the promise of pay at the end of the trip. Rare now I would consider that, but the few times it was, and is, it is cash up front. So this would not be a lesson I necessarily want to learn first hand.

So what is your concern with somebody sitting behind you? Physical assault? I would think if that somebody is intent on doing harm, having them sit on the other side isn't going to exactly solve the problem. But yeah, makes it a bit harder. I usually always try to have the passenger pickup on the right of course, but will think a bit more how to make that happen more often, like when a passenger crosses the street and gets in on the drivers side because it is the closest door. But worrying about a single passenger sitting behind you, could lead to imagining every 2 male situation, with a male behind you is a greater threat right. That simply is not me, at this time anyway.

Another great lesson around here, telling the Rider to cancel the trip because I was not going to pick them up. I have only done it once. But it felt great.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Hakob said:


> Hello everyone.
> Please help, Need some advice.
> I got into an accident where rider opened the door without checking the cars coming from back, and the bus hit my door. To his luck, nothing happen to him, only my door is messed up, and some scratches on the bus.
> 
> My question on is what gonna happen with my car, and the bus? Who is going to cover it?


POST # 1 /@Hakob : 
POST # 2 /@KevinW: Ahoy and Wel-
come to the
UP.Net Forums the Largest Source of
alerts/"inside"info/linked articles and
News about the TNC Experience, in gen-
eral, and the Global Menace that is
#[F]Uber, specifically.

Almost 218,000 Posts/Replies form a
Searchable Database representing
10,000+Drivers and the Combined 
Wisdom of the Membership, without
which your chances of $uccess are slim.

Learn to rely upon and seek out Notable
Members like @scrurbscrud and also
@observer as well as Well-Knowns like
@frndthDuvel or myself to assist in a
pinch or get the KITA you might need.

So read, learn and earn. Possibly. The
door is always open. We are your Friends.

#[F]Uber: Not even a frenemy!
Drive Defensively and Good Luck.
Mentor Bison, out.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Now I am not that paranoid right now to worry about that. However there has been other advice around here that I took to heart only after experiencing what was warned about. Such as letting that 7th rider in an XL in with the promise of pay at the end of the trip. Rare now I would consider that, but the few times it was, and is, it is cash up front. So this would not be a lesson I necessarily want to learn first hand.
> 
> So what is your concern with somebody sitting behind you? Physical assault? I would think if that somebody is intent on doing harm, having them sit on the other side isn't going to exactly solve the problem. But yeah, makes it a bit harder. I usually always try to have the passenger pickup on the right of course, but will think a bit more how to make that happen more often, like when a passenger crosses the street and gets in on the drivers side because it is the closest door. But worrying about a single passenger sitting behind you, could lead to imagining every 2 male situation, with a male behind you is a greater threat right. That simply is not me, at this time anyway.
> 
> Another great lesson around here, telling the Rider to cancel the trip because I was not going to pick them up. I have only done it once. But it felt great.


Maybe I have gotten more paranoid as I've become older, or maybe I've become older BECAUSE I'm paranoid. 

There's a few habits I picked up since I was a kid. Seems to have served me well so far.

I generally like having people where I can see them. I always sit with my back to a wall, facing the door.

When walking down the street I walk and go by people as close to the building as possible. Never with my hands in pockets. I always meet people with a slight smile and sometimes will greet them verbally, to judge their intentions.

When driving, I always drive on inside lane and at red lights, I leave enough room between me and car in front so if I need to, I can drive around the car.

Most guys will back off if you stand your ground, even bigger guys. If they come up to you clench their fists, put their left foot close to you and slowly inch toward you. They are probably going to take a swing.

I've only been jumped a few times, mostly when I was a kid. I was the typical nerd in school. Glasses, white shirt, plaid pants. 

Most of the teasing stopped when the biggest bully and I had it out. He was way heavier than me and about a foot taller. But when I get pissed, threatened or feel pushed around, I don't back down. Let's just say the other kid wound up having to go to the nurse.

A couple months ago, I got jumped a few blocks from my house. Some 20 something thought he could take me on, (I'm 50). Well, he thought wrong. He was crying for mommy in two minutes.

Hmmmmmm, now that I read this, I'm beginning to think I am paranoid.


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> Maybe I have gotten more paranoid as I've become older, or maybe I've become older BECAUSE I'm paranoid.
> 
> There's a few habits I picked up since I was a kid. Seems to have served me well so far.
> 
> I generally like having people where I can see them. I always sit with my back to a wall, facing the door.


Well I believe I could probably get away with calling you a kid! ; ) nttiawwt Well reading to the end, not a kid, but a semi youngun!
and yes SHANE was a great book and movie, and offered great advice. ; )


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> I always meet people with a slight smile and sometimes will greet them verbally, to judge their intentions.
> 
> .


That's just the California in you. Saying hello to all and spreading cheer. To a point!


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Well I believe I could probably get away with calling you a kid! ; ) nttiawwt Well reading to the end, not a kid, but a semi youngun!
> and yes SHANE was a great book and movie, and offered great advice. ; )


Shane?


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Well I believe I could probably get away with calling you a kid! ; ) nttiawwt Well reading to the end, not a kid, but a semi youngun!
> and yes SHANE was a great book and movie, and offered great advice. ; )


Hmmm looks like a good movie and book, I'm going to have to order them.

I always did like westerns , farms and country life. It's in my blood. I even played cowboy for a couple years.

Lol, I am young at heart. Age is but a number!


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> That's just the California in you. Saying hello to all and spreading cheer. To a point!


Lol.


----------



## Bart McCoy

So if you have 1 pax, and they get in and sit right behind you, you tell them to move to the other side? What if they don't? Sounds like the beginning of a bad trip and road to 1 star


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> Maybe I have gotten more paranoid as I've become older, or maybe I've become older BECAUSE I'm paranoid.
> 
> There's a few habits I picked up since I was a kid. Seems to have served me well so far.
> 
> I generally like having people where I can see them. I always sit with my back to a wall, facing the door.
> 
> When walking down the street I walk and go by people as close to the building as possible. Never with my hands in pockets. I always meet people with a slight smile and sometimes will greet them verbally, to judge their intentions.
> 
> When driving, I always drive on inside lane and at red lights, I leave enough room between me and car in front so if I need to, I can drive around the car.
> 
> Most guys will back off if you stand your ground, even bigger guys. If they come up to you clench their fists, put their left foot close to you and slowly inch toward you. They are probably going to take a swing.
> 
> I've only been jumped a few times, mostly when I was a kid. I was the typical nerd in school. Glasses, white shirt, plaid pants.
> 
> Most of the teasing stopped when the biggest bully and I had it out. He was way heavier than me and about a foot taller. But when I get pissed, threatened or feel pushed around, I don't back down. Let's just say the other kid wound up having to go to the nurse.
> 
> A couple months ago, I got jumped a few blocks from my house. Some 20 something thought he could take me on, (I'm 50). Well, he thought wrong. He was crying for mommy in two minutes.
> 
> Hmmmmmm, now that I read this, I'm beginning to think I am paranoid.


Sounds familar to me above. My wife always tells me I'm paranoid. I always say it's only the natural male instinct for forward thinking/analysis used to keep me out of potential trouble. If I want to have all the actual details I know who has them. Her. It's been a good combo for both of us.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> So if you have 1 pax, and they get in and sit right behind you, you tell them to move to the other side? What if they don't? Sounds like the beginning of a bad trip and road to 1 star


I just tell them to make sure they buckle up, especially if they are sitting behind me.

Don't want them passing by me on the way through the windshield in case something happens.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Sounds familar to me above. My wife always tells me I'm paranoid. I always say it's only the natural male instinct for forward thinking/analysis used to keep me out of potential trouble. If I want to have all the actual details I know who has them. Her. It's been a good combo for both of us.


Yupp, they are good habits to have. You never want to be thinking, I should have done this or that, after the fact.

The most important thing to remember is, ~~~~always trust yout gut feelings~~~~


----------



## SCdave

observer said:


> Maybe I have gotten more paranoid as I've become older, or maybe I've become older BECAUSE I'm paranoid.
> 
> There's a few habits I picked up since I was a kid. Seems to have served me well so far.
> 
> I generally like having people where I can see them. I always sit with my back to a wall, facing the door.
> 
> When walking down the street I walk and go by people as close to the building as possible. Never with my hands in pockets. I always meet people with a slight smile and sometimes will greet them verbally, to judge their intentions.
> 
> When driving, I always drive on inside lane and at red lights, I leave enough room between me and car in front so if I need to, I can drive around the car.
> 
> Most guys will back off if you stand your ground, even bigger guys. If they come up to you clench their fists, put their left foot close to you and slowly inch toward you. They are probably going to take a swing.
> 
> I've only been jumped a few times, mostly when I was a kid. I was the typical nerd in school. Glasses, white shirt, plaid pants.
> 
> Most of the teasing stopped when the biggest bully and I had it out. He was way heavier than me and about a foot taller. But when I get pissed, threatened or feel pushed around, I don't back down. Let's just say the other kid wound up having to go to the nurse.
> 
> A couple months ago, I got jumped a few blocks from my house. Some 20 something thought he could take me on, (I'm 50). Well, he thought wrong. He was crying for mommy in two minutes.
> 
> Hmmmmmm, now that I read this, I'm beginning to think I am paranoid.


Yup. It's okay to be nice and wear a smile. Also good to be aware and wear the same smile 


observer said:


> Yupp, they are good habits to have. You never want to be thinking, I should have done this or that, after the fact.
> 
> The most important thing to remember is, ~~~~always trust yout gut feelings~~~~


Respect the "gut feeling"


----------



## scrurbscrud

Wonder how the opening poster is making out. I think it's the drivers fault if the pax swing a door open into oncoming traffic. Uber driver at fault. No insurance. Popcorn.


----------



## observer

Bart McCoy said:


> So if you have 1 pax, and they get in and sit right behind you, you tell them to move to the other side? What if they don't? Sounds like the beginning of a bad trip and road to 1 star


Luckily, I don't drive pax, but if I did and pax didn't move over, I would end the ride and have him exit.

I also always carry a 4 D battery Mag flashlight jammed between my seat and center console.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

Hakob said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Please help, Need some advice.
> I got into an accident where rider opened the door without checking the cars coming from back, and the bus hit my door. To his luck, nothing happen to him, only my door is messed up, and some scratches on the bus.
> 
> My question on is what gonna happen with my car, and the bus? Who is going to cover it?


Sign up with Metromile insurance so you have peace of mind, it's a TNC approve insurance.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

scrurbscrud said:


> I just tell them to make sure they buckle up, especially if they are sitting behind me.
> 
> Don't want them passing by me on the way through the windshield in case something happens.


So they don't get out street side and have them in your car door ripped off by a bus


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Not available in California yet. I'm testing their beta gadget right now


----------



## davidto138

Without telling your insurance about your driving for Uber, your insurance will cover it. If you mention anything about the Uber, your insurance will deny your claim and terminate your insurance instantly.


----------



## hbgmysite

davidto138 said:


> Without telling your insurance about your driving for Uber, your insurance will cover it. If you mention anything about the Uber, your insurance will deny your claim and terminate your insurance instantly.


i'm all agree with you


----------



## Hakob

Hi,
Just wanted to give you guys a quick update.
So I contacted Uber, and they were nice enough to send me their policy "In case of accident happen". The most important part in there was that, doesn't matter whose fault is it, i will need to pay $1000 deductible. 
After few days Insurance representative contacted me, and since they located in a different state, they had to assign my case to a local third party investigation company. The investigation company contacted me next day and did a detailed phone interview. 
After a week they told me to take my car to the body shop (the one I will prefer) to have the adjuster come and check it. After a week from the inspection I received the check which already had the $1000 deducted.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Hakob said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to give you guys a quick update.
> So I contacted Uber, and they were nice enough to send me their policy "In case of accident happen". The most important part in there was that, doesn't matter whose fault is it, i will need to pay $1000 deductible.
> After few days Insurance representative contacted me, and since they located in a different state, they had to assign my case to a local third party investigation company. The investigation company contacted me next day and did a detailed phone interview.
> After a week they told me to take my car to the body shop (the one I will prefer) to have the adjuster come and check it. After a week from the inspection I received the check which already had the $1000 deducted.


Then you were not at fault. If you were they would have paid nothing.


----------



## Rat

observer said:


> Hmmm looks like a good movie and book, I'm going to have to order them.
> 
> I always did like westerns , farms and country life. It's in my blood. I even played cowboy for a couple years.
> 
> Lol, I am young at heart. Age is but a number!


Tell us that when you're 70


----------



## Rat

Hakob said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to give you guys a quick update.
> So I contacted Uber, and they were nice enough to send me their policy "In case of accident happen". The most important part in there was that, doesn't matter whose fault is it, i will need to pay $1000 deductible.
> After few days Insurance representative contacted me, and since they located in a different state, they had to assign my case to a local third party investigation company. The investigation company contacted me next day and did a detailed phone interview.
> After a week they told me to take my car to the body shop (the one I will prefer) to have the adjuster come and check it. After a week from the inspection I received the check which already had the $1000 deducted.


The passenger is liable for the deductable


----------



## observer

Rat said:


> Tell us that when you're 70


Funny you should write that, today I feel like 70.


----------



## Rat

observer said:


> Funny you should write that, today I feel like 70.


"Age is but a number!" LOL


----------



## observer

Rat said:


> "Age is but a number!" LOL


My right ankle and thigh have been killing me last two days. Driving eventually takes a toll on your body.

But hey my heart still feels like 20!


----------



## Rat

observer said:


> My right ankle and thigh have been killing me last two days. Driving eventually takes a toll on your body.
> 
> But hey my heart still feels like 20!


Mine did too until I had a heart attack.


----------



## observer

Rat said:


> Mine did too until I had a heart attack.


Yikes!


----------



## MattyMikey

Hakob said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to give you guys a quick update.
> So I contacted Uber, and they were nice enough to send me their policy "In case of accident happen". The most important part in there was that, doesn't matter whose fault is it, i will need to pay $1000 deductible.
> After few days Insurance representative contacted me, and since they located in a different state, they had to assign my case to a local third party investigation company. The investigation company contacted me next day and did a detailed phone interview.
> After a week they told me to take my car to the body shop (the one I will prefer) to have the adjuster come and check it. After a week from the inspection I received the check which already had the $1000 deducted.


Now you can take the passenger to small claims court to sue to get reimbursed for the $1000 deductible if you want. I would.


----------

